# Rotate images problem



## DemoDoG (Jul 10, 2009)

Since I use xfce4.6 I installed Ristretto as a image viewer. It seems though that when I rotate images it does not save this automaticaly to the files so next time I view them they are back in original. Is there some way to get Ristretto do this or can you recommend another fast imageviewer that does the job?


----------



## sverreh (Jul 10, 2009)

*gqview* can rotate the image and save the rotated image to the same file automatically.


----------



## DemoDoG (Jul 10, 2009)

Yeah thanx, I also found Gpicview which seems to have a nice simple interface as the one in Windows.


----------

